# Older & quite unhealthy looking ferries in India & Egypt...history anyone?



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

I saw these ferries during my cruise. Both looked decidedly iffy...maybe even well beyond their use by date.

The first is called Tipu Sultan. She was berthed behind us in Cochin and is apparently still in regular service. Does anyone have any history for her, all I can find is that she dates from 1982?

The second was in Alexandria and looked very sorry for herself, leaning heavily and in obvious disrepair. I couldn't quite make out her name, so identification/history would be appreciated please.

Thank you


----------



## eriskay (Mar 26, 2006)

The M.V. Tipu Sultan is a passenger / RO-Ro conversion and was previously the ferry M.V. Santorini. Builder is given as Argo of Perama, Greece. As the Sanorini her tonnage was stated at 2,538 whereas under her current name she is shown as being 3,725 tons. Understand she has traversed the waters of the English Channel in her earlier life. No idea what the other vessel is.


----------



## timo (May 25, 2004)

Shamrock,the other vessel looks like the ex Ionian Glory I think she's been laid in Alex for a good while, see my gallery for a pic and comments on her history.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Shamrock, vessels in such condition are not so unusual around India and the Middle East, The ferries they use between Egypt and Saudi to take the boys to work are unbelievable. Good that you managed some photos as the ships in question will just vanish some day killing all hands but nothing will be said once the money changes hands.

Missed you being on your cruise, how did you enjoy it and where did you get to?

Don


----------



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

Don Matheson said:


> Missed you being on your cruise, how did you enjoy it and where did you get to?
> 
> Don


Hi Don, I had a great time on the cruise, thank you..amazing itinerary and superb weather all the way to Italy. I have posted a full report as to where I went on the cruise forum here..

http://www.thecruisingforum.com/showthread.php?t=7508

The ports of call were Singapore, Port Klang, Belawan, Langkawi, Patong Bay, Colombo, Cochin, Mormagao, Mumbai, Muscat, Salalah, Aden, Safaga, Aqaba, Hurghada, Alexandria, Civitavecchia & Savona


----------



## kevinmurphy (Dec 2, 2008)

Don Matheson said:


> Shamrock, vessels in such condition are not so unusual around India and the Middle East, The ferries they use between Egypt and Saudi to take the boys to work are unbelievable. Good that you managed some photos as the ships in question will just vanish some day killing all hands but nothing will be said once the money changes hands.
> 
> Missed you being on your cruise, how did you enjoy it and where did you get to?
> 
> Don


You may be a bit suprised at some of the Egyptian Ferries, since the disaster couple of years ago they get regularly inspected by a "higher Committee for public safety" I have had(ongoing) some profesional dealings and was pleasantly suprised, not P&O, but a lot better than I expected,

I think I might say it has been my only positive suprise since I started working in Egypt, 
rgds
Kev


----------



## Wilco (Aug 12, 2005)

kevinmurphy said:


> You may be a bit suprised at some of the Egyptian Ferries, since the disaster couple of years ago they get regularly inspected by a "higher Committee for public safety" I have had(ongoing) some profesional dealings and was pleasantly suprised, not P&O, but a lot better than I expected,
> 
> I think I might say it has been my only positive suprise since I started working in Egypt,
> rgds
> Kev


If you look at the Namma Shipping website you will see four ro/ro/passenger vessels which maintain a regular service from Egypt to Saudi which are owned ultimately by a reputable Saudi Company, Nesma Holdings. These ships, although old, are well maintained for the area, although maybe not to P&O or Cunard standard. The main users are pilgrims performing Hadj or Umra & expatriate Egyptian workers together with a significant cargo trade.

Wilco


----------



## kevinmurphy (Dec 2, 2008)

Only 3 trading at the moment as one had a fire in accommodation while undergoing conversion in shipyard back to Freighter


----------

